

Bob Iger: Steve Jobs used to call me and tell my movies sucked - abdophoto
http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2013-03-07/how-disney-bought-lucasfilm-and-its-plans-for-star-wars#p2

======
brentledent
Interesting... I wonder if you could compile a graph of all the people Jobs
communicated at this point based on all of these anecdotes that continually
come out.

